# Questions on feeding the fish



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

My routine with our bettas has been to feed 2x a day. I alternate between giving each fish 3 pellets, two med-small flakes or two bloodworms per feeding. Once a week I fast them, and the following day give each a quarter of a cooked pea. My relatively new community tank just has zebra danios so far, I give them tropical fish flakes, only two flakes 2x/day, they are still very small fish. They seem to eat it all and then loose interest. Also once a week I give them a few bloodworms, crumbled up.

Should I include the danios in the once a week fasting/pea routine? is this good for all fishes?

My house usually has fruit flies and gnats. The fruit flies come from my worm bin, the gnats hatch out of potting soil in my houseplants. They're not from outside, not around chemicals. I've read that it's safe to give these flies to the fish but how much? just as an occasional treat? or can I make the flies part of their staple diet? If I give flies frequently, should I give them less of the other foods?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I feed my fish every 2 or 3 days. Bettas really don't need to be fed 2 times a day for they have little stomachs. The more you feed, the more chance of finding uneaten food will cause ammonia spikes. I wouldn't go too crazy with the regiment you're leaning on. Why go through the trouble of making it complicated when simple feedings every other day or so will suffice?

I'd stick with basic food for fish but give them a variety (flakes, bloodworms, tubiflex, krill, micro pellets, etc...).


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I feed mine mostly sinking shrimp pellets. Other days depending on my mood, I feed micro pellets, bloodworms and freeze-dried krill. All my fish seems to go nuts over the sinking shrimp pellets - especially my German Blue Ram.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Is once a day is enough, if it's every 2-3 days like you do?


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I didn't realize I was overfeeding. The package for betta bits says feed 4 pellets twice a day, the flakes & freeze-dried bloodworms pkg say feed three times a day for 2 min! So I thought I was doing ok giving fewer pellets, only twice a day. When I give the flakes, the betta gobbles it up in 1 min or less. But if it's still too much I'll only feed once a day, or every other day?

I guess if I fed less I wouldn't have to worry about constipation/bloat and feed the pea...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how often one feeds their fish is up to the owner..some fish such as fry need to be fed several times a day..as they grow older it is less important to feed so often..
instead of feeding the peas i just prefer to use veggie flakes and spirulina flakes..it is a lot less hassle..
if you have a good source for gnats and fruit flies , go ahead and utilize them...they are an excellent food for fish..catch a bunch in a net and freeze them...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Heh - I get dried up dead fruit flies in my ceiling light shades. Would they be a good source of food for the fish, loha? Curious...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not really ice...particulate matter that is in the air will settle on them and may contain contaminants...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought so due to dust and particles. Thanks loha.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

When I had a betta I would give it some of the crickets I got for my anole. He really enjoyed them, but only as a snack. I don't see why fruit flies would be different.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

